
Stupid-EasyMotion: vim easy motion for current line only - rusanu
https://github.com/joequery/Stupid-EasyMotion
======
rusanu
video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMnK_llHoK8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMnK_llHoK8)

